# Booking traditional weeks online



## artringwald (Feb 10, 2021)

If you own a traditional week (a deeded week that's not in The Club), have you been able to book reservations online? We own at the Point at Poipu, and up until recently we always had to call or email to book our weeks. I'd try booking online occasionally, and noticed that it's now possible to book the weeks on the DRI website. It's a nice implementation, but it will only let you book one week at at time. If you want to book consecutive weeks, and the 2nd week isn't within the time limit, you'll still have to call.


----------



## NiteMaire (Feb 11, 2021)

Unfortunately, we (still) get the following message when we try to reserve our Sedona Summit week online: "Online Reservation Booking is currently not available for your Resort. Please call Owner Services for assistance with booking your reservation."  At least calling in to reserve and/or change the reservation has been painless.

Tangentially, we've used DX online to successfully exchange for other resorts.  Very easy, but a little pricey.  While DX allows for consecutive week bookings, all weeks with overlapping check-in dates with an existing reservation disappear.  I haven't called to see if it was possible to get an overlapping week since we didn't have the need.  I see you own several weeks at P@P.  I'm slightly jealous  The ability to exchange into P@P was part our decision to purchase SS last year.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 11, 2021)

NiteMaire said:


> I see you own several weeks at P@P


It is our favorite resort. When we go back, it feels like we're coming home.


----------



## wilma (Mar 4, 2021)

I can’t even reserve my oceanfront week at the Point at Poipu by emailing 360 days out. I tried last week and this week only to be told by diamond resorts in Vegas that all the oceanfront units were gone. I called and first the agent claimed that the points owners got all the oceanfront at 13 months. When I questioned that claim she put me on hold and then came back and told me it’s s first come first served. Since my email was posted at 12:01 am at 360 days she then told me that she would look into it and get back to me.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 4, 2021)

wilma said:


> I can’t even reserve my oceanfront week at the Point at Poipu by emailing 360 days out. I tried last week and this week only to be told by diamond resorts in Vegas that all the oceanfront units were gone. I called and first the agent claimed that the points owners got all the oceanfront at 13 months. When I questioned that claim she put me on hold and then came back and told me it’s s first come first served. Since my email was posted at 12:01 am at 360 days she then told me that she would look into it and get back to me.


From what I understand, points owners draw from a different bucket of weeks, so the 13 month window for them should not conflict with the weeks owners. What can happen is that weeks owners can book multiple weeks 360 days from the first week. Apparently, many owners with multiple weeks book most of January and early February before they're available to single week owners. We have 2 weeks and in years past when I've called to book consecutive weeks, the agent would tell me it was too early to be able to book the 2nd week. I had to tell them to talk to a manager, and then they'd book the 2nd week.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 4, 2021)

wilma said:


> Since my email was posted at 12:01 am at 360 days she then told me that she would look into it and get back to me.


I suspect that they don't read the emails when they first come into work. I'd suggest that in addition to the email, try calling as soon as they open at 9AM EST.


----------



## wilma (Mar 4, 2021)

artringwald said:


> I suspect that they don't read the emails when they first come into work. I'd suggest that in addition to the email, try calling as soon as they open at 9AM EST.


Ok. Of course it would be helpful if they were more transparent on how they prioritize and handle reservations at the point now that the in-house crew in poipu was taken off the job.


----------



## Poobah (Mar 10, 2021)

I just booked our five weeks for 2022 two days ago using our deeds: coming in on 3 March. I used Owner Services and it went very smoothly. We own OF, but I book OV because we have our “fav” and it is an OV.

 Some friends of ours who are here were able to book reservations with their deeded weeks, but could not book the additional weeks they wanted using points. I was told by one of the staff here that reservations were coming in fast and furious because of the pent up demand created by COVID. She said January 2022 is pretty much totally booked. 

Points, IMHO, creates a supply/demand problem. The demand from points people far exceeds the supply of units available here at The Point. With deeds I think the supply and demand are more balanced. We are always able to get the dates and view we want 360 days out. It is all about inventory.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 10, 2021)

Poobah said:


> Points, IMHO, creates a supply/demand problem. The demand from points people far exceeds the supply of units available here at The Point. With deeds I think the supply and demand are more balanced. We are always able to get the dates and view we want 360 days out. It is all about inventory.


I had to book, cancel, and rebook my points for next February a couple of time, and I was always able to get oceanfront, but I always did it exactly 12 months ahead of time. We had to rebook our weeks to move them to this August, and no more oceanfront units were available. However, we'll be just as happy with an ocean view.


----------



## FunnyFarm (Mar 13, 2021)

We also have been told there is no OF inventory for Thanksgiving week ay Poipu (Fri or Sat check in) so we have "settled" for OV instead for the first time ever since 1996 (deeded Float/float owner).
We booked about 10 months out.
Also tried to book Sampler points (another story altogether) for 3 days in November and being told there is no inventory at Poipu, any category (hard to believe).
Also tried Worldmark at Kapaa Shores for the same November dates, 17,18 ,19 and saw that the whole of fall and winter is booked, so got on a waitlist.
Lots of pent up demand it appears.

Looks like we'll have to go back to the old days of 360 days out at midnight :01 and hope


----------



## youppi (Mar 13, 2021)

FunnyFarm said:


> We also have been told there is no OF inventory for Thanksgiving week ay Poipu (Fri or Sat check in) so we have "settled" for OV instead for the first time ever since 1996 (deeded Float/float owner).
> We booked about 10 months out.
> Also tried to book Sampler points (another story altogether) for 3 days in November and being told there is no inventory at Poipu, any category (hard to believe).
> Also tried Worldmark at Kapaa Shores for the same November dates, 17,18 ,19 and saw that the whole of fall and winter is booked, so got on a waitlist.
> ...


I don't know from which inventory sampler points get their weeks but if it's from the THE Club inventory than it's not hard to believe that could be no inventory at Poipu this November for Sampler points members. 
A lot of THE Club members were not able to travel last year because of the Covid and they banked a lot of points for this year. So, DRI must keep as much as possible inventory for them.
I just check and their is nothing between May 23, 2021 and April 1, 2022 for a full 7 days at P@P because a lot of people will restart travelling after May (the President of USA said that every adult in USA could be vaccinated by the end of May).

For 3 days booking there is some inventory here and there. For November there is some but like I said, DRI reserve probably those check-in for THE Club members and block sampler members if both share the same inventory :
Hawaii,United States, The Point at Poipu ,2 Bedroom Garden View(6),16-NOV-2021,19-NOV-2021,2550,
Hawaii,United States, The Point at Poipu ,2 Bedroom Partial Ocean View(6),27-NOV-2021,30-NOV-2021,7000,
Hawaii,United States, The Point at Poipu ,2 Bedroom Garden View(6),28-NOV-2021,01-DEC-2021,3300,
Hawaii,United States, The Point at Poipu ,2 Bedroom Partial Ocean View(6),28-NOV-2021,01-DEC-2021,4200,
Hawaii,United States, The Point at Poipu ,2 Bedroom Garden View(6),29-NOV-2021,02-DEC-2021,3300,


----------

